# eurotunnel



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

When driving into the Eurotunnel terminus do motorhomes use the 'freight' or 'all other traffic' lane?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hi

All other traffic

Russell


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks Russell.
As we're off on saturday and its our fist crossing on the tunnel.

I was just doing a practise run on Google Earth street view and the gantry signs came up.
l


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi there, use all other traffic and follow the appropriate height signs; with buses etc if I remember correctly


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Thanks Russell.
> As we're off on saturday and its our fist crossing on the tunnel.
> 
> I was just doing a practise run on Google Earth street view and the gantry signs came up.
> l


John, we used it last year for the first time and are hooked. If you go to Youtube and put in 'eurotunnel' you get lots of movies of people using it. You can park up prior to departures and use the facilities e.g. toilets, snacks, cheap booze etc. There are loads of active signs which tell you when to proceed to departures for your crossing very much like an airport.
They check your gas bottles are switched off prior to loading. Caravans and MH's are seperate from cars which are 'double stacked'. It is easy to get on and off, you have to have the handbrake on and in gear with windows half down during the crossing so you can hear the announcements. The exit in France is straight on to the autoroute if you want it but there is a fuel station if you want to fill up.
Ray


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Use the coach lane,don't get worried if you end up in a lane all by yourself after everyone else has boarded.The leave motor-homes until last because they carry gas.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*



hogan said:


> Use the coach lane,don't get worried if you end up in a lane all by yourself after everyone else has boarded.The leave motor-homes until last because they carry gas.


I have always noted I am the last vehicle on but never really worked out why!

Cheers

R


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

you smell! :lol:


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

hogan said:


> Use the coach lane,don't get worried if you end up in a lane all by yourself after everyone else has boarded.The leave motor-homes until last because they carry gas.


I was worried! Especially as I was all by myself (solo traveller).

In terms of lane - they tell you which lane to go to, so it's not something you have to decide for yourself.

I sat there all by myself while all the cars loaded and thought they'd forgotten me.

Then, when it was time for my lane to board I realised that they'd put me on a different train, a frieght train. I was the only vehicle in my carriage and at the other end, only me and 3 lorries were on the train.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

greenasthegrass said:


> you smell! :lol:


FIGHT !!!! FIGHT !!!! :lol:


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

other than the absolute ease of going eurotunnel the check in process is great and if you are early they often give you the option of going earlier

cannot see myself on a cross channel ferry ever again!!!

add the use of tesco vouchers and why would you?


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi John
Dont forget you can board up to 2 hours before your booked time if it suits you. 
We will be 3 days behind you and looking forward to seeing you and June in Denia.

Steve & Jo


----------



## dewaltman (Aug 28, 2008)

SORRY to highjack this thread but as i am travelling late at night through the tunnel it has been suggested that I overnight in Cite-Europe can anyone give instructions how I get there or should I go to the ferry car park thanks for your help


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cite Europe*

As you leave the train, you will see a white sign with black lettering showing "Cite Europe" - just follow that.

Russell - Greenie - tunnel - hello 8O


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

One of the good points about Eurotunnel is it doesn't matter if you're early or late for your crossing - they just put you on the next available train.
We have a 220 mile journey down to Folkestone and our journeys have varied from less than four hours to well over eight hours.
Each and every time they've just booked us on the next train - even in high season.
And with an electric kettle you can have a cup of tea/coffee during the crossing - and your sarnies as well.
Enjoy.


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi, we've been using the tunnel since it was opened and wouldn't cross any other way. I'd be cautious with being late to arrive as whist if you're early they will usually fit you on an earlier train it doesn't quite work that way if you're late arriving.

We've only been late once and had to wait approx five hours for a slot, though it was busy. Lesson learnt!

Mick


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi, I have just looked on the Eurotunnel site, put in some dates and was surprised that it didn't ask for motorhome length. Is this correct? I didn't fill in details past reg & name, as I just wanted some idea of the price.

If it doesn't ask for length, then we will be using Eurotunnel in the future as our new m/home will be 8.86 and works out expensive on the ferry.  

Janice.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

DC4JC said:


> Hi, I have just looked on the Eurotunnel site, put in some dates and was surprised that it didn't ask for motorhome length. Is this correct? I didn't fill in details past reg & name, as I just wanted some idea of the price.
> 
> If it doesn't ask for length, then we will be using Eurotunnel in the future as our new m/home will be 8.86 and works out expensive on the ferry.
> 
> Janice.


There is a standard price for motorhomes so no need to ask for the length.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Length and height is irrelevant as you go in the same carriage as coaches use.One trick is to decide what time you really want to travel and then look to see if it is cheaper a few hours later.If it is book that and still turn up for the time you really wanted.Unless it is peak time or a very busy day you will allways get earlier crossing.
I must admit I cant see why people mess about with ferries.Takes longer to load,can't stay with vehicle(pain ifyou have pets) and crossing is longer?


----------



## Booty (Aug 20, 2010)

That is correct. It's only the height that matters so they know to put you in a single deck carriage.

I booked yesterday by phone using Tesco vouchers. Very friendly chap took the booking; very relaxed, no hassle.


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Thank you all for replying so quickly.  

Talk about "You learn something new everyday". That's the way to go in the future for us then. Will be much more convenient for us too. Must start doing my shopping at tesco now. :wink: 

Thanks again.

Janice.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

DC4JC said:


> Thank you all for replying so quickly.
> 
> Talk about "You learn something new everyday". That's the way to go in the future for us then. Will be much more convenient for us too. Must start doing my shopping at tesco now. :wink:
> 
> ...


No need to just shop at Tesco to receive reward vouchers get a Tesco CC and you get rewards wherever you use it.


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

rayc said:


> DC4JC said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for replying so quickly.
> ...


I didn't know that either. Will look into getting a Tesco cc card too.

Thank you. 

Janice.


----------

